# Fixed Theater Seating Help



## Ryan Kelly (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello all, 
I'm Ryan, i'm new, not only the forum, but also to my Technical Director position at the Playhouse On Park theater in West Hartford, CT. 

We've had a few broken seats in our venue for quite some time, and what they've done to "fix" the problem was strip seats that historically don't sell very well during our main season, and use those to fix the better positioned broken seat. 

I. cannot. for. the. life. of. me. identify these seats. I checked with Wenger co. and a bunch of other national retailers, but can't find a matching style. 
I've found a piece of cloth that looks very similar to it, link below: 
(*Interweave : Amethyst)*
http://www.johnstontextiles.com/decorative/patterndetail.aspx


Here are a few pictures of the seating. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/aa97487m6vrgwmv/20131017_142241.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/q6sjrc3opowmvk1/20131017_142302.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/y8dpqfk3zoyiqs5/20131017_142326.jpg

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks all
-Ryan


----------



## Footer (Oct 23, 2013)

Did you talk to American Seating? They a decent majority of the seating installs in the US. They have a few contractors that work with them that will repair your entire room for 5 bucks a seat, including springs, anchors, and hardware. Had them go through both of our venues and have had very few problems since. 

One issue you could have is as people have taken seats from less sold areas they could have replaced seats with the wrong size. You would be amazed how many different widths of seats goes into a venue.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 24, 2013)

I believe it's an import, a knock off of an Irwin Marquee, but not sure. You can get any fabric on any seat, so I would not rely on fabric. It might have been sold by http://www.preferred-seating.com/theater-seating.html, who basically parts from different sources - a lot in far east or South America - but who don't own tools or manufacturing facilities. What appears to be an all plastic standard is a give away. Not a surprise it has not lasted long but I'll bet they were low bid - probably by a lot. You probably won't be able to find the same parts and may have to buy a row or section and use what you take out for parts. The institution should really start planning for replacement because these are simply low quality chairs. I'd suggest you contact the local Irwin Seating dealer because their standard product is pretty close.


----------



## Phil Snyder (Jan 21, 2014)

Ryan Kelly said:


> Hello all,
> I'm Ryan, i'm new, not only the forum, but also to my Technical Director position at the Playhouse On Park theater in West Hartford, CT.
> 
> We've had a few broken seats in our venue for quite some time, and what they've done to "fix" the problem was strip seats that historically don't sell very well during our main season, and use those to fix the better positioned broken seat.
> ...


Ryan............

The chairs in your pictures have plastic standards (legs)? If so they were sold by a guy in Indianapolis Indiana named Frank Sumner. The name of his company is Prefered Seating. He's a bit of a shyster. Those chairs were only available for a short period of time before the manufacturer lost the business by keeping customers down payments and not delivering the chairs. There is now way to find parts, they don't exist.

Phil
Wyandot Seating


----------

